# Pagani [email protected] power event tt circuit assen 27-3-2011



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

My video's of the event with 200 meter dragracing and time attack 
Also with footage of the tr racing r34 gtr time attack car




part 1


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thought they were gonna be vids of a lush Zonda


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

mifn21 said:


> Thought they were gonna be vids of a lush Zonda


No zonda's in here lol


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

hi there nice video .
ps. white r34 with yellow and red varrstoen wheels is mine 
:clap:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

GTR R34 said:


> No zonda's in here lol


The names a con!!!


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

mifn21 said:


> The names a con!!!


I have the name for 4 years and yes did pick the name because it's something diffrent and did the like zonda at the time and still like it now i have nothing to do with the pagani the car building company.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

greek r34 said:


> hi there nice video .
> ps. white r34 with yellow and red varrstoen wheels is mine
> :clap:


Did you compete in sprint of time attack?


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

New video part 2


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Part 3 is online


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Opel kadett e gsi turbo special




peugot 106 turbo special


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

New video redbrick racing time attack evo 7


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

2 new video's
Bonder racing e36 bmw m3 gtr with rb26dett engine




TR Racing r34 gtr time attack car


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

great vids man n nice 34 greek


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

glensR33 said:


> great vids man n nice 34 greek


Thank you
:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

New video DBM Engineering nissan slyline r34 gtr the white one


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

New video jcp evo special


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

New Video Pro Import motorsport nissan skyline r33 gtr


----------

